# Sons of Anarchy Discussion Thread **Spoiler Alert**



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I was shocked that we didn't have a thread on this series yet. :scratch: So here it is!

Anyone else expect Tig to live through the last episode? I didn't!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

No, I certainly did not.

This show is interesting to me because it show people who do bad things but makes it hard to dislike them too much because it shows their humanity, loyalty, love, and decency that comes through to those who are the "us" while committing unbelievable violence on those who are "them."

And at any point I expect that one of the key characters can get blown off of his bike by an enemy in waiting.

Disgusting show, in many ways, but it keeps me watching.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Strange how the last episode did away with Otto, the ex-Marshall, thought that would play out longer. Clay probably gets it next. The MC and the Irish looks like war.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

ericzim said:


> Strange how the last episode did away with Otto, the ex-Marshall, thought that would play out longer.


I agree. I thought the rogue Marshall was going to be the plot line for the whole season.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow, talk about a twist. last nights episode took me completely by surprise. No more Clay Morrow; he bought his ticket and the piper got paid. Irish gun running interference Galen O’Shay is no more, apparently the club had a vote.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah did not see that coming. Clay was a series fixture that was in some part responsible for its success.
It will be interesting to see where this episode takes the series next season.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Dwight Angus said:


> Yeah did not see that coming. Clay was a series fixture that was in some part responsible for its success.
> It will be interesting to see where this episode takes the series next season.


Claudius died in the original Hamlet so..Kurt Sutter is diabolical.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It was a good one. Clay's demise was long overdue in my mind.


----------



## listenloud83 (Oct 18, 2013)

mechman said:


> It was a good one. Clay's demise was long overdue in my mind.


+1. He was beginning to wear on me.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Finally watched the season finale last night. Wow! Never saw that coming! I was thinking it was going to go a different way.

Next year will be the final season of SoA.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

I knew Tara would die eventually but always thought it would be Tig to do the deed.


----------



## Tweaked05 (Sep 19, 2012)

I was really shocked that Juice killed the Sheriff and covered it up to protect Gemma. My wife hasn't seen this season yet. She is in for a big surprise.


----------

